# you are my every breath



## greynovember

Hello, I was hoping I could get a translation. I am getting a ring engraved for the love of my life and I wanted to put the phrase "You are my every breath" in Tagalog on the inside of the band. I have searched and tried to put it together from bits and pieces and even tried to ask my girlfriend parts of it to see if I could sneak it out of her but no luck. I want it to be a surprise. she is filipino and speaks Tagalog very well so I know it would be a wonderful surprise for her.

thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## niernier

I translate this phrase as,
*"Ikaw ang bawat hininga ko."*

ikaw = you
bawat = every
hininga ko = my breath

Does this sound fine in Tagalog? hininga means "breath" but this word bothers me. Its kind of awkward to use such word in this context for some reason that I can't say. Or do we need to recommend changing the phrase?

A similar thread also mentioned this phrase "You are my every breath" but the question regarding its soundness in Tagalog is yet to be answered. Read posts number 7 and 11.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=58111 

What do you think guys?


----------



## rockjon

Sometimes English phrases that are translated into Tagalog don't sound right.  For example in English, there's a saying that "you are the apple of my eye." Translated into Tagalog, that's "ikaw ang mansanas ng mata ko." However, someone told me this doesn't sound right and that's it's better just to say it in English. This also might be true for "you are my every breath." I'll ask other Tagalog speakers for their opinions.


----------



## niernier

Well said, rockjon. Certainly, there are idiomatic expressions such as one you have provided which cannot be translated directly and I think "You are my every breath" is one of these also. Somebody from the link I have provided recommends also to change "Ikaw ang aking hininga"(You are my breath) to "Ikaw ang aking buhay"(You are my life). The latter sounds much better in Tagalog. We can give other suggestions if you may say so.


----------



## biankita

@greynovember

Please don't tell you used a Filipino "You are my every breath" on your girl. If she is a true blue Filipina, she would scratch her head. Go for niernier's suggestion. Or you can always turn it around and say, "Bawat hininga ko, ikaw ang iniisip ko." which roughly translates to "Every break I take, I am thinking of you." It's not standard a Filipino pick-up line, but it's the closest to what you're asking.


----------



## mataripis

" Ikaw ang Buhay ko" (you are my life)


----------



## 082486

I'll try...

"ikaw ang dahilan ng bawat paghinga ko"
you are the reason everytime i breath...

guys...correct me if i'm wrong...


----------



## mataripis

082486 said:


> I'll try...
> 
> "ikaw ang dahilan ng bawat paghinga ko"
> you are the reason everytime i breath...
> 
> guys...correct me if i'm wrong...


" Ikaw ang bawat hininga ko" or 'dahilan ka ng buhay ko"


----------

